# Sleeping a lot and lethargic



## Angelames (Nov 27, 2012)

I am slightly worried about one of my mice. 
I got them on friday and one was alot smaller than the other one. The smaller one Fizz was out exploring on friday but since then I have barely seen her. She just sits in the house with her eyes shut sleeping. THe bigger mouse Lulu is up quite a lot digging and exploring.

Yesterday when I was checking on them I found a little bit of blood on their bedding where Fizz has been sleeping and when Fizz came out I gave her a quick look over and saw no obvious injurys. The two of them are getting along fine I think. This morning I tried to get her out of her house to see if she was ok as the other one was out exploring but she just sits there with her eyes closed despite me trying to get her out.

These are my first mice so I was looking to see if this was normal or what I should do.

Thanks


----------



## fancyteddy1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Does she react at all when you try to get her out of the nest? It could just be that she's shy, or she's up at night and you're just catching her during her naps. Have you been able to monitor if she's eating or drinking? Is her poop normal?

The bit of blood is worrying.. it could have come from her stool. Have you been able to see her bum? A rectal prolapse could cause the little spots of blood and her lethargy.


----------



## Angelames (Nov 27, 2012)

She doesn't really react much. The mice came from a breeder and so are really tame and not afraid of my hands. She ate a bit yesterday but I haven't seen her drink all morning. I'm not sure if she is pooing normally as I have two mice in the same cage.

What should I be checking for on her body?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Keep a close eye on her weight. Just a few grams of weight loss can be a lot for a mouse. How old is she? Have you talked to the breeder about these things? Could you possibly take a picture?
Also, check her behind and see if anything is swollen or looks wrong.


----------



## fancyteddy1 (Mar 14, 2013)

What I meant about checking her stool is check for diarrhea - if there's nothing runny in the cage, you won't have to worry about dehydration from that. Definitely check with the breeder. Could she perhaps be deaf?
Jathy's right too, definitely watch her weight. Other things to look for that are more subtle would be bumps, swollen areas, thinning hair, gooey or crusty eyes, ears, nose or bum.
Also is her breathing okay? Any clicky, sneezy or wheezy noises, or just general laboured breaths?


----------



## Angelames (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't know how old she is. She is very tiny. And I have only had her since friday so I havnt even weighed her yet. I checked her behind area and it is all clean he stomach might be a bit swollen but as I have never had mice before I have nothing to go by. I have hamsters and I know to check and I am aware of wet tail but I dont know if mice can get that.

Her breathing is fine. She even came out for a very short drink of water. I have emailed the breeder and waiting for a reply. I hope its nothing I have done wrong  I havn't really disturbed them as I am letting them settle in.


----------



## Angelames (Nov 27, 2012)

Update: I took her out of the house to check her and lifted up her tail to check and her bum looks quite messy :S
The vets near me is currently closed but opens at 3 so I will ring for an appointment.

The breeder replied saying he was sorry she was ill and there isn't much that can be done for such small mice and that he will happily exchange my mouse if she doesn't improve  I will try my best at the vets. Does any one know what it could be?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Make sure she gets a -lot- of water. Diarrhea can be dangerous for the little one, as they lose a lot of fluids. I would also seperate her, so the other one doesn't get it. It's not always contagious, but just to be on the safe side. 
You can give her something called Zoolac (not sure if it has the same name in your country - I'm from Denmark). Ask your vet for that.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

One of my mice had this and she died within 2 days. If her sides begin to look like they're shrunken in she doesn't have much time left


----------



## Angelames (Nov 27, 2012)

Been to the vets and have some baytril. Shes only 13g bless her. I will nurse her and try and make her better. I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

13g? Wow. She's either extremely young, extremely skinny, or both. I'm sorry, but if I were you, I'd be prepared for the worst. :\


----------



## Angelames (Nov 27, 2012)

update: Little Fizz passed away on monday night. I had only had her 4 days  I went back to the breeder to get a companion for Lulu today


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm sorry you lost her. 

RIP Fizz.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh, I'm sorry for your loss! *hug*
I hope you have better luck with the new one.


----------

